# Neuvorstellung von Roland O.



## Roland O. (1. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

möchte mich kurz auf Eurer Plattform vorstellen. Mein Name ist Roland, bin noch 37 und betreibe seit ca. 15 Jahren das Hobby Gartenteich. Begonnen hat alles wie bei so vielen mit einem einfachen Loch im Garten, Folie rein, ein paar Wasserpflanzen, einen 50Liter Filtereimer und ein paar Koifische. Wie es kommen musste, war dieser Teich nicht von Dauer, und wurde insgesamt bis jetzt 3x umgebaut. 
Der aktuelle Koiteich hat ein Volumen von 40.000Liter zuzüglich ca. 2000Liter Filtertechnik. Im Teich paddeln ungefähr 30Koi von 10-70cm, wobei alle Koi von klein großgezogen wurden!
Was gibt es besonderes an unserem Teich?
Nun alles außer die Aushubarbeiten wurde selber von Hand gemacht. Ich liebe es zu basteln, und vor allem meine Technik die den Teich sauber hält selbst zu gestalten. Dazu aber vermutlich in einem anderen Thema mehr!

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von unserem derzeitigen Teich, wobei eigentlich immer umgebaut wird!
















Viele kennen mich sicher aus anderen Foren, vor allem Koi-Foren. Ich betreibe auch einen Youtube-Kanal, in dem ich Euch an meinen aktuellen Projekten live teilhaben lasse. Für Interessenten hier der Vollständigkeithalber noch ein Link (hoffe das ist erlaubt) https://www.youtube.com/user/koiroli

So, das wars fürs Erste - habe eh schon wieder mehr als genug geschrieben!

Grüße 
Roland


----------



## muh.gp (1. März 2015)

Hallo,

und herzlich Willkommen! Bei den Teichverrückten bist du ja bestens aufgehoben und hast dir den Namen auch redlich verdient!

Sehr schöne Anlage! Und der youtube-Link wird mir so manchen verregneten Tag verkürzen.

Eine Frage zum aktuellen Zustand. Was hast du mit der Ufergestaltung vor, ich sehe da noch Folie.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Roland O. (1. März 2015)

Hallo Holger,

im Teich wurden auf die Folie Steine betoniert, und die Folie die derzeit noch auf dem Weg liegt wird unter einem Pflaster verschwinden, bzw. abgeschnitten.
Habe die Folie deswegen noch nicht gekürzt, weil ich meinen maximalen Wasserspiegel austesten wollte. Dieser steht jetzt fest und die Folie wird dann wie gesagt mit der Weggestaltung verschwinden!

Leider bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich Pflastersteine als Weg verwende, oder Gneis-/Schieferplatten verlege! Bei der Plattenverlegung wäre ein massiver Unterbau wichtig, der im Moment noch nicht so 100%ig gegeben ist! 

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Ideen, für die Weggestaltung!

lg
Roland


----------



## Olli.P (1. März 2015)

Roland,

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!

Viel Spaß hier!


----------



## troll20 (1. März 2015)

Da ist er ja.
Willkommen bei uns im Forum. 
Ich beobachte deinen YouTube Kanal schon länger und warte sehnsüchtig auf die nächsten Filme. 
Was deinen Weg bau angeht,  sollten wir aber in einem anderen Thread behandeln,  sowie andere eigenbau Kreationen von dir.

LG René


----------



## Michael H (1. März 2015)

Auch ein Hallo von mir und viel Spass bei den ganzen Teich Junky 's hier ...

Das ein oder andere mal bin ich schon über deinen YouTube Kanal gestolpert. Prima Sache .


----------



## PeterW (1. März 2015)

Ebenfalls ein herzliches Willkommen hier.
Bin ebenfalls schon bei YouTube über deine Filmchen gestolpert, feine Sache

Gruß
Peter


----------



## maarkus (1. März 2015)

Dann mal willkommen an Bord!


----------



## Roland O. (1. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

danke für die nette Begrüßung! 

Wusste gar nicht, das mein Kanal schon so bekannt ist - naja, freut mich umso mehr! Solltet ihr Fragen zu einzelnen Youtube Projekten haben, schickt mir einfach eine PN oder Mail oder schreibt es hier rein, und ich eröffne ein entsprechendes Thema! 

lg
Roland


----------



## mitch (1. März 2015)

Hallo Roland,

willkommen bei den Teichis

ja dein YT Kanal liefert so manche gute Idee , mich würde interessieren was du für einen Zahnriemen/Rad du für deinen TF genommen hast, da ich auch grad beim noch planen - zusammenstellen für einen TF bin.


----------



## Joachim (2. März 2015)

Hallo und willkommen Roland,

schöne Koi hast du 

2 Tipps:
- Youtube Videos kann man hier auch mit Vorschau einbinden, was recht einfach geht: einfach den Link zum Video in den Beitrag setzen.
- Fotos bitte direkt hoch laden, bei den externen Bilderhostern "verschwinden" die Bilder oftmals nach einer gewissen Zeit und dann sind auch die Beiträge oder Themen oftmals wertlos und das Team muss wieder aufräumen ... 

Fotos kann man ganz einfach zB. kopieren (per Rechts-Klick) und dann hier (ebenfalls per Rechts-Klick) hier in einen Beitrag einfügen. Oder aber ganz normal hoch laden, auch das geht schnell und einfach.


----------



## Roland O. (2. März 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> willkommen bei den Teichis
> 
> ja dein YT Kanal liefert so manche gute Idee , mich würde interessieren was du für einen Zahnriemen/Rad du für deinen TF genommen hast, da ich auch grad beim noch planen - zusammenstellen für einen TF bin.



Hallo Mitch,

ich habe einen T10 Zahnriemen verwendet und die kleinste [DLMURL="http://www.mercateo.at/p/1955-2000026329/optibelt_Zahnriemenscheibe_metrisch_fuer_zylindrische_Bohrung_31_T10_26_2.html"]dazupassende Alurolle[/DLMURL] . Nachteil vom Alu ist, dass es mit der Zeit oxidiert - also wenn es um Optik geht solltest du besser auf Edelstahl oder Kunststoff zurückgreifen. Von der Funktion her gab es keine Probleme!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (2. März 2015)

Joachim schrieb:


> Hallo und willkommen Roland,
> 
> schöne Koi hast du
> 
> ...



Hallo,

danke für die Tipps! Wegen Bilder brauchst du dir normalerweise keine Sorgen machen, habe einen kostenpflichtigen Hostaccount - werde aber trotzdem die Bilder in Zukunft auf euer Board hochladen/einstellen!

Danke
Roland


----------

